# stuffed pork chops



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok here is my cajun stuffed chops....
first get you some cajun dirty rice and add what ever you want to ...this has a little bit of onion,seasonings,bell pepper,tiny pieces of jalepenos and ground sausage(browned)









then butterfly your "big" pork chop like this









then just add as much of the rice as you can...like this










i take a piece of sausage and cover the end of the chop so the rice cant fall out....take tooth picks and seal it in...










fire up the grill









and put them on direct heat ...(with steaks if you like)










you should have each side looking like this










add pepper jack cheese if you like!!










and it should look like these 











hope you enjoy it!!!


----------

